

Language of mathematics - justlearning
http://www.chycho.com/?q=math_Table_Contents

======
justlearning
I was intrigued by these videos; this guy has been doing these videos in odd
places, seems like he wants to create a new way of teaching (i had a hard time
trying to ignore the traffic in couple of videos!). These videos are meant for
high school students. Very basic lessons, but enough to make you want to
explore the topic.

I was wondering if any of you know people/sites specially teaching
fundamentals of algorithms/discrete mathematics in a similar way (the Mit OCW,
berkley videos are the (typical) traditional class). There are some amateurs
on youtube also, but I thought someone knows better here.

------
justlearning
not one comment? nobody knows anyone like this guy? ahh this becomes a dead
link.

